# Adding a bath and Kitchen in the game room



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

What has been the feed-back from your local Building Department? What is the outline from them for your proposed duplex? 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> What has been the feed-back from your local Building Department? What is the outline from them for your proposed duplex?
> 
> Be safe, Gary


 I did speak to them verbally once but not yet submitted the plan yet. Once I decide what would be the best option I will approach them for the permit. I am not expecting any major challenges from the building department.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I think you could put a minimal bath into 7x4 if the shower and toilet faced each other across the 7' dimension with a little sink between them, but probably not with the doors in the positions where you put them. You'd need to close off two of them and move the third.

If you put it in the 2nd location, then you could put all the plumbing into the wall between them, which will make things cheaper.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

pyper said:


> I think you could put a minimal bath into 7x4 if the shower and toilet faced each other across the 7' dimension with a little sink between them, but probably not with the doors in the positions where you put them. You'd need to close off two of them and move the third.
> 
> If you put it in the 2nd location, then you could put all the plumbing into the wall between them, which will make things cheaper.


Thank you Pyper for your comments. The store room which is the first proposal for the bathrom is a two part area. If I put a bathroom in 7X4 area, I will be building the wall in between to continue to use the leftside area for storage. So two doors on the leftside will be attached to a store room. There is only one door on the right hand side where the bathroom would come, if decided.

I have a shower in my house which is a square shaped and it is 3 X3 ft size. So if I put the same shower in that 7 ft side, then I will have 4 ft leftout. In that 4 ft, I need to include sink and Toilet. If I want to have one foot space between each component, I don't get here. I guess it will be very congested. I will have one foot walkway space in the 4ft side to reach either sink, toilet and shower.. I guess this one foot space is okay to move around.. And probably door has to open outward rather than inward.

I am sure if I put the bath n 6X6 area, it would be lot of more convenient.. but I don't know how much more it cost than the 2nd proposal..
The only advantage with the 2nd is - the sewer line is closeby and don''t need to dig cement to reach sewerline.


----------

